# [Icon pack] Ash icons



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

This is an icon pack I made for Nitroz's Ash theme chooser theme. About 80 custom icons, and uses appfilter to provide a basic theme to every icon. Three wallpapers included as well. ADW, NOVA and APEX launchers are supported.

Download link: https://www.box.com/shared/gt5j6nguucoz00c7jgfw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Screens























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

